# New mini jcw hatch is most powerful mini ever



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾2.0-litre engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology.
◾6-speed manual transmission as standard, 6-speed Steptronic sports transmission optional.
◾New high-performance Brembo brakes with four-piston front callipers.
◾Exclusive 17-inch John Cooper Works Race Spoke light alloy wheels.
◾Aerodynamically optimised body design: front apron with large cooling air inlets; distinctive side sill & rear apron design; JCW rear spoiler.
◾Combined economy of 49.5mpg; CO2 emissions: 133g/km (both auto).
◾Priced from £22,865. On sale late April.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This could be interesting, Mini's answer to the S1.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meh, just another mini with a higher price tag than it deserves imo


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've gone off the new Mini a little. It just looks too bulky IMO, and the tail lights look too big for the car!

.... The seats look pretty special, but they remind me of the seats out of the Merc A45 AMG.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

How much power has it got ?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Shame it looks bloody awful.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Karl woods said:


> How much power has it got ?


Tech spec:
4-cylinder MINI TwinPower Turbo engine with direct injection, fully variable valve control and variable camshaft control
Capacity: 1,998 cc
Output: 231 hp @ 5,200-6,000 rpm, max torque: 320 Nm @ 1,250-4,800 rpm
Acceleration (0-62mph) 6.1 seconds (auto); 6.3 seconds (man)
Top speed: 152mph
Average fuel consumption: 49.5 mpg (auto); 42.2 mpg (man)
CO2 emissions: 133 g/km (auto); 155 g/km (man)


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm, stats don't really set the heather alight even though, I wouldn't mind that MPG.........but, it's pig ugly!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> Hmm, stats don't really set the heather alight even though, I wouldn't mind that MPG.........but, it's pig ugly!


There is only a few FWD cars doing 0-60mph faster. You're on the boundaries of what FWD is capable of.

152mph is what you'd expect to see too.

Probably like many hatches it will still struggle to crack 150mph as hatches aren't aerodynamic enough. Plenty fall well short of the 150-160mph claims.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mate at work has got a 2011 jcw and it sounds lovely. 
My fault with this new one is that it still just looks like every other mini but with a jcw badge on it.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

It's a shame but the new mini is pig ugly.

Will stick with what I have got thanks.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Mate at work has got a 2011 jcw and it sounds lovely.
> My fault with this new one is that it still just looks like every other mini but with a jcw badge on it.


Wasnt they fitted with the 1.6 Turbo engine thats in the Corsa VXR??? they sound nice too with a remus exhaust!!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

1.6 turbo yes. I dont know what car its from. Sounds really nice though tbh on the standard jcw exhaust


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Those seats are epic


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

T.C said:


> Those seats are epic


Knowing BMW they'll be a 2 grand optional extra. So that's the twin power turbo power that only has 1 turbo now


----------

